# Should I try boxing?



## Silveredge (Aug 18, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm 29, i'm doing functional training the past 2 years (with a break since covid virus resulted in gym lock down) and before that i used to run 6km / 3 to 4 times a week.
I'm well built but i would like to lose a couple of pounds but pretty much that. I always liked boxing and i was thinking of picking it up as a sport. However i am a doctor and i wouldnt like my patients to see my with black eyes. Besides that, am i too old for boxing? and in general, do just people just quit sports when they grow older? I dont wanna that. When u have an opponent in training what do u think about him? u want one of ur punches to hit him or u watch him as a friend with whom u're playing? i've had a couple or boxing classes but that was 1 year ago. Or maybe u have another sport to propose? thank u


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2021)

So to address your main concerns in order:
1. Boxing can help you lost weight depending on the gym. I can't guarantee that though, since I don't know what shape you're in, but I'm gathering you've already determined boxing can help in that regard. 
2. You will very rarely get black eyes, or physical visible damage to your face. Particularly as a newcomer, people aren't going to be going full contact with you, so that's not something to worry about. 
3. If you want to be a professional boxer, or even go for a golden glove or something similar, you're probably too old. Otherwise, you're pretty young. 
4. People quit all the time, but there are plenty of people in their 30s, 40s, and 50s that continue to train martial arts/sport arts. From my own experience people tend to transition away from boxing and to things like karate, bjj or judo as they get past 40 or so, but it's not something that only teenagers do if that's your concern. No ones going to mind your age. 
5. I typically view anyone I'm sparring as a friend I'm competing against (in the moment). That varies person-to-person, but no one's out for blood in class (if they are, talk to them/your coach, or switch gyms. They shouldn't be). 
6. Do whatever sport you want. If you like boxing, go for it. If you find that you don't like it as much, judo, bjj and kickboxing are all fun (imo), but you can really do any. Only thing I'd watch out for is finger injuries with bjj/judo, if your specific focus as a doctor requires deft use of fingers.


----------



## Silveredge (Aug 18, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> So to address your main concerns in order:
> 1. Boxing can help you lost weight depending on the gym. I can't guarantee that though, since I don't know what shape you're in, but I'm gathering you've already determined boxing can help in that regard.
> 2. You will very rarely get black eyes, or physical visible damage to your face. Particularly as a newcomer, people aren't going to be going full contact with you, so that's not something to worry about.
> 3. If you want to be a professional boxer, or even go for a golden glove or something similar, you're probably too old. Otherwise, you're pretty young.
> ...


Thank u for ur reply. Functional training has helped me a lot. I would just want to have a "flat stomach" that's all. I'm not fat. And i know that just chaning some things on my diet would do the trick so I'm not believing that boxing has the magic secret. I just hope it will be as good as functioal and not just punching and leaving the rest of my body out. Functional taught me how to climb up a rope and i'm greatful.
2. I'm training to be a maxillofacial surgeon and the last time I sparred because i was the new kid on the block and didnt have mouth guard I would think all the time what kind of tooth or bone fructure i would get in secods. But that was jsut me be over dramatic.
3. No  i dont wanna be a professional. Although it's a pity that there are no belts in boxing. It would give me a sesnse of progressing.
4. bjj is also available in my gym but it feels weird. I sweat too much, my opponent would hate me. I have thought of kickboxing though. I just hope these guys are not the assholes i'm scared to be.
5. One guy had that I spared, he told me "I won't go easy on u" and i got a bit scared.
6. Do u do any of these sports? Yeah i would like my fingers in place actually. And a silly question. Is learning box similar to self defence? Although if someone tried to attack me i would go for the throat, the thorax and his eyes, medically speaking. But i'm not a troublemaker.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2021)

Silveredge said:


> Thank u for ur reply. Functional training has helped me a lot. I would just want to have a "flat stomach" that's all. I'm not fat. And i know that just chaning some things on my diet would do the trick so I'm not believing that boxing has the magic secret. I just hope it will be as good as functioal and not just punching and leaving the rest of my body out. Functional taught me how to climb up a rope and i'm greatful.
> 2. I'm training to be a maxillofacial surgeon and the last time I sparred because i was the new kid on the block and didnt have mouth guard I would think all the time what kind of tooth or bone fructure i would get in secods. But that was jsut me be over dramatic.
> 3. No  i dont wanna be a professional. Although it's a pity that there are no belts in boxing. It would give me a sesnse of progressing.
> 4. bjj is also available in my gym but it feels weird. I sweat too much, my opponent would hate me. I have thought of kickboxing though. I just hope these guys are not the assholes i'm scared to be.
> ...


It makes sense given your training, but I wouldn't worry too much about a tooth or bone fracture. Full disclosure, I've broken the same tooth a couple times but that's mostly because it was already weak from the first (non martial arts related) break, and also I was pretty dumb. 

People sweat, no one's going to hate you for it. And generally people that train aren't assholes. Idk why someone would tell you "I won't go easy on you", but if he wasn't joking, I wouldn't want to train with him again given that you were completely new.

I've at least dipped my toes (min 6 months) in all the sports recommended, although haven't competed in them. But I wouldn't just assume that you _could_ go for the weak points. The thorax is tough to hit, people naturally guard their throat with their chin, and the eyes aren't always the easiest of targets either. On top of that, in order to be able to hit any weak points, you need to be able to hit them in general, and either not get hit or guard against hits against you at the same time. If you were to spar someone for instance, and are unable to land a solid punch on them, do you have confidence that when it matters you'd be able to not only land a solid punch, but land it at a very specific part of their anatomy? That's why training is important.


----------



## Silveredge (Aug 18, 2021)

I would be so upset if i lost a tooth. But all of my friends are dentists haha
I hope they won't hate me cause maybe they will thing it's disgusting have my sweat on their face. And what about co wrestlers? Do they develop a bond or something? I would like to make some friends if possible (it would be an extra bonus, but if not it's okay). I feel like if u practice bjj and u are on the floor fighting it makes u ffeel closer to one another.

Well he punched hard, that's what i can tell. I was so tired after that sparing because i was constantly trying to defend myself and i felt a little stupid. Like he was more masculine that I was, dont know.

yeah i get what u're saying about weak points. there was a girl that we were sparring.. she would evade every punch haha. but it felt good punching. I'm also kinda worried of boxers dementia (drunk punch i think it's th slang term) but that would most possible refer to professionals i presume.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 18, 2021)

Apart from loosing teeth, which would suck. Another of your concerns are a bit over thought. 

Just go do the thing. 

So you might look silly, get man handled, get a black eye, sweat on someone or evenake friends. 

The point of someone like boxing is to learn these are not all that important and that you are bigger than that.

Exept the friends. They are important.


----------



## Silveredge (Aug 18, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Apart from loosing teeth, which would suck. Another of your concerns are a bit over thought.
> 
> Just go do the thing.
> 
> ...


I get ur point.. but losing a tooth would cost 1000$ not to mention the trouble. Black eye does not concern me but maybe they wouldnt like a black eyed doctor, would they?

I dont know if it sounds stupid but boxing makes me feel sexy somehow. It makes me confident.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 18, 2021)

Silveredge said:


> I get ur point.. but losing a tooth would cost 1000$ not to mention the trouble. Black eye does not concern me but maybe they wouldnt like a black eyed doctor, would they?
> 
> I dont know if it sounds stupid but boxing makes me feel sexy somehow. It makes me confident.



Then buy a good mouth guard.

I have done combat sports for a while. And honestly nobody really cares if any proffesional gets a black eye from boxing.

We had a swimsuit model compete and she was still able to function in that afterwards.

Otherwise wear head gear if you are super concerned.

And yes boxing does make you feel sexy.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2021)

Silveredge said:


> I get ur point.. but losing a tooth would cost 1000$ not to mention the trouble. Black eye does not concern me but maybe they wouldnt like a black eyed doctor, would they?
> 
> I dont know if it sounds stupid but boxing makes me feel sexy somehow. It makes me confident.


Losing a tooth is not nearly as common as you seem to think. You're more likely to get injured driving in to work. Black eyes also aren't super common, and I wouldn't think a black eye had anything to do with a doctor's competency. Worse comes to worst, they ask and you can either tell them you got it boxing, or make up that you fell down rock climbing or something if you don't want them thinking you box. Either way wouldn't impact how someone thinks you can perform surgery.


----------



## Silveredge (Aug 18, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Losing a tooth is not nearly as common as you seem to think. You're more likely to get injured driving in to work. Black eyes also aren't super common, and I wouldn't think a black eye had anything to do with a doctor's competency. Worse comes to worst, they ask and you can either tell them you got it boxing, or make up that you fell down rock climbing or something if you don't want them thinking you box. Either way wouldn't impact how someone thinks you can perform surgery.


I hope it's not. When i was sparring i was so tired being focused all the time because i had no mouth guard and it felt even a hit could mean a tooth loss. Oh I'm good at getting injured by driving to work haha
But I haven't seen anyone with black eyes on the gym.. no actually i have my functional training trainer (how should i call him haha).. he does kickboxing for fun and he got punched..


----------



## Silveredge (Aug 18, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Then buy a good mouth guard.
> 
> I have done combat sports for a while. And honestly nobody really cares if any proffesional gets a black eye from boxing.
> 
> ...


I'm a little harier than her.. and my boobs are smaller haha
so i suppose u're doing box?


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 19, 2021)

If you spar in a boxing gym, do not do it without a mouth guard.


----------



## Silveredge (Aug 19, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> If you spar in a boxing gym, do not do it without a mouth guard.


yes of course i will have a mouth guard. If a dentist doesnt care about his teeth, who would? hehe


And between boxing and kickboxing, is there any difference in the work out part? I feel boxing is ehm.. less dirty? No sweaty feet of foreigners on ur face


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 19, 2021)

I only mentioned the mouth guard because you had said you were sparring without one, and losing a tooth or breaking a jaw was one of your concerns.  So, big item there for prevention. 

I don’t train in boxing or kickboxing so am not in a position to comment much on a comparison in training methods.


----------



## Buka (Aug 22, 2021)

Silveredge said:


> I hope it's not. When i was sparring i was so tired being focused all the time because i had no mouth guard and it felt even a hit could mean a tooth loss.


You're a doctor. You were sparring with no mouthguard. You were so tired being focused because you had no mouthguard.

You should consider a career change.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Aug 22, 2021)

Silveredge said:


> Hello everyone. I'm 29, i'm doing functional training the past 2 years (with a break since covid virus resulted in gym lock down) and before that i used to run 6km / 3 to 4 times a week.
> I'm well built but i would like to lose a couple of pounds but pretty much that. I always liked boxing and i was thinking of picking it up as a sport. However i am a doctor and i wouldnt like my patients to see my with black eyes. Besides that, am i too old for boxing? and in general, do just people just quit sports when they grow older? I dont wanna that. When u have an opponent in training what do u think about him? u want one of ur punches to hit him or u watch him as a friend with whom u're playing? i've had a couple or boxing classes but that was 1 year ago. Or maybe u have another sport to propose? thank u



It's extremely rare to get a black eye with 16 oz sparring gloves, unless you go to a gym where they don't play and where Champions are made...and you act arrogant or mouth off, etc.   Otherwise, you can just tell the Coaches that you're not looking to bang all the time or even at all. 

Or pay for private lessons. You'll be loved & protected by all the coaches who won't want to risk you quitting.  I guess at your age, on the younger side, you need to look more professional to get your patience's confidence. But I don't think they have much of a choice w/socialized healthcare anyway.  Again, very, very difficult to get a black eye (esp. w/headgear on) and Boxing gloves.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Aug 22, 2021)

I wonder who's going to complain first about head trauma and the oh so scary, CTE?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 22, 2021)

Silveredge said:


> When i was sparring ...


When you spar, do you have a plan?

Someone just sent me some sparring video and asked for comment. I just said, "You don't have any plan".

A plan can be as simple as jab-jab-cross. Can you make it work? What's your successful rate for your 100 jab-jab-cross?


----------



## Unkogami (Aug 24, 2021)

Silveredge said:


> ..... I just hope it will be as good as functioal and not just punching and leaving the rest of my body out. ....


Boxing involves much more than just throwing your hands around.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (Aug 24, 2021)

Silveredge said:


> Hello everyone. I'm 29, i'm doing functional training the past 2 years (with a break since covid virus resulted in gym lock down) and before that i used to run 6km / 3 to 4 times a week.
> I'm well built but i would like to lose a couple of pounds but pretty much that. I always liked boxing and i was thinking of picking it up as a sport. However i am a doctor and i wouldnt like my patients to see my with black eyes. Besides that, am i too old for boxing? and in general, do just people just quit sports when they grow older? I dont wanna that. When u have an opponent in training what do u think about him? u want one of ur punches to hit him or u watch him as a friend with whom u're playing? i've had a couple or boxing classes but that was 1 year ago. Or maybe u have another sport to propose? thank u


Boxing is excellent for sweating and getting in shape. It's also good, to a point, for self-defense. But a good martial artist can take out a boxer, using his legs for kicks. If you want to get into shape, take boxing, if you want self defense take maybe what I have been teaching for forty years, American Kenpo. I have used it six times for self defense and it always pulls through for me. Also the Kenpo techniques keeps your body very limber. At my old age, people think I am 30 years younger than what I am, because I practice the technqiues that keep me limber. I am a technique's man. 
I hope this helps.
Sifu
Puayllup, WA


----------



## Unkogami (Aug 24, 2021)

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> Boxing is excellent for sweating and getting in shape. It's also good, to a point, for self-defense. But a good martial artist can take out a boxer, using his legs for kicks. .....


Most "martial artists" have never been in a real fight. Most boxers have. THAT will tell the tale more often than not.


----------



## Unkogami (Aug 24, 2021)

Silveredge said:


> ... it's a pity that there are no belts in boxing. It would give me a sesnse of progressing.
> ....


You're too old be be thinking like that.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 24, 2021)

Bro you can do boxing all you want there’s no age limit.

when you get there they gonna teach you the basic like jabs uppercuts punch and the footwork you gonna do the bag 1st 

then after a couple months they gonna make you spare they’re not gonna hit ya hard cause your new


----------



## Silveredge (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello again! I did a boxing session in a gym (a friend of mine actually told me to try this place and i really loved although i feel it's kinda.. dunnno.. slightly weird? i'm not sure how it should be called.. there's a huge football club in my country and they have actually all kind of sports so i went to the boxing club. Well.. it was a nice place, the coach was surprisingly calm and polite and the price is average. But most of the guys there (no girls anywhere) look way too brute. Two of them were kind, we even had a handshake but a guy in particular.. i felt a menacing look towards me. I was punching the bag all alone, i had the very interesting convnersation "oh you use ur left hand, that's odd" and the guys were sparing like they wanted to demolish their oponent. I suppose i need some time to aclimate but i felt unwanted?


----------



## Unkogami (Sep 2, 2021)

Silveredge said:


> Hello again! I did a boxing session in a gym (a friend of mine actually told me to try this place and i really loved although i feel it's kinda.. dunnno.. slightly weird? i'm not sure how it should be called.. there's a huge football club in my country and they have actually all kind of sports so i went to the boxing club. Well.. it was a nice place, the coach was surprisingly calm and polite and the price is average. But most of the guys there (no girls anywhere) look way too brute. Two of them were kind, we even had a handshake but a guy in particular.. i felt a menacing look towards me. I was punching the bag all alone, i had the very interesting convnersation "oh you use ur left hand, that's odd" and the guys were sparing like they wanted to demolish their oponent. I suppose i need some time to aclimate but i felt unwanted?


You lack confidence.


----------



## Buka (Sep 2, 2021)

Silveredge said:


> Hello again! I did a boxing session in a gym (a friend of mine actually told me to try this place and i really loved although i feel it's kinda.. dunnno.. slightly weird? i'm not sure how it should be called.. there's a huge football club in my country and they have actually all kind of sports so i went to the boxing club. Well.. it was a nice place, the coach was surprisingly calm and polite and the price is average. But most of the guys there (no girls anywhere) look way too brute. Two of them were kind, we even had a handshake but a guy in particular.. i felt a menacing look towards me. I was punching the bag all alone, i had the very interesting convnersation "oh you use ur left hand, that's odd" and the guys were sparing like they wanted to demolish their oponent. I suppose i need some time to aclimate but i felt unwanted?


I'd stick it out for a while. You'll get more comfortable with the place and the people there, and they'll get more comfortable with you.

The guys that were sparring that seemed to want to demolish.....they've probably been doing that with each other for some time. That happens in boxing gyms after being acquainted, then that usually calms down. 

Hopefully, it will all be an enjoyable, learning experience. So for now, smile on the inside and keep those hands up, brother.


----------



## Instructor (Sep 3, 2021)

Unkogami said:


> Most "martial artists" have never been in a real fight. Most boxers have. THAT will tell the tale more often than not.


Yes do boxing! As to this, I can't speak about other martial artists but I've been in a few 'real fights'.. I guess it depends on how you define real fight.  To me it means getting attacked out in the world with nobody helping you..


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 3, 2021)

Instructor said:


> Yes do boxing! As to this, I can't speak about other martial artists but I've been in a few 'real fights'.. I guess it depends on how you define real fight.  To me it means getting attacked out in the world with nobody helping you..



Most toughguys in the street aren't trained; so the fights should usually be easier. Fighting against equally trained opponents in the ring is the bigger challenge; with MMA being the highest.


----------



## Unkogami (Sep 3, 2021)

jayoliver00 said:


> Most toughguys in the street aren't trained; so the fights should usually be easier. ....


A dangerous assumption.


----------



## Instructor (Sep 3, 2021)

jayoliver00 said:


> Most toughguys in the street aren't trained; so the fights should usually be easier. Fighting against equally trained opponents in the ring is the bigger challenge; with MMA being the highest.


The trouble is the x factor. Things in the real world never play out the way you expect.  Something as simple as tripping over a curb can change the whole situation..


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shouldnt hurt, i am overweight and have done boxing, and so long as you dont enagge in competiion long term health effects shouldnt be a issue. 

You shouldnt be getting punched in the face enough to warrant "black eyes" being a problem.   I mean you could make a mistake, but any minor bruise etc at the end result should re enforce you not doing it again, in a similar vein to how people bonk you slightly if you lean.  (it does work)


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 3, 2021)

Unkogami said:


> Most "martial artists" have never been in a real fight. Most boxers have. THAT will tell the tale more often than not.


Without training kicking and leg skills, the MA training is not complete. If you always train with both legs on the ground, you will never be able to develop single leg balance.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 5, 2021)

Instructor said:


> The trouble is the x factor. Things in the real world never play out the way you expect.  Something as simple as tripping over a curb can change the whole situation..



being a trained & experienced fighter, helps significantly over a non-fighting TMA guy; in all of that "x factor".


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 5, 2021)

Unkogami said:


> A dangerous assumption.



I used to live in the 'hood. Been there, done that, plenty of times. It feels just like a fun sport when someone steps up to me in the streets.


----------

